
The moderator problem: How Reddit and related news sites decline - blfr
http://jakeseliger.com/2015/03/16/the-moderator-problem-how-reddit-and-related-news-sites-decline/
======
anonbanker
I don't deserve a lick of karma for this post, but dang is probably the best
moderator I've seen on any site ever. I've been on the interbutts for
approximately 20 years now, and have lurked/participated on hundreds of non-
notable and notable forums, and never found a moderator like him.

The "please don't do this on HN" replies he makes should be replicated by
other mods on other sites such as reddit. I bet those polite replies have done
more to change the tone of HN, and delay the Eternal Septembering that's
currently underway (hi redditors), than even the HN guidelines for conduct can
claim credit for.

EDIT: Damnit people, stop giving me karma for this.

~~~
fweespeech
Dang, iirc, is a YC employee and therefore has different motivations than a
volunteer moderator.

So I'm taking this as agreement with the OP to some degree. ;)

~~~
superobserver
Being paid versus not (volunteer work) certainly influences mod behavior.

I for one wouldn't want to do it without pay. And considering it's such
thankless work, it's only worth doing if you're being paid for it.

~~~
fweespeech
Yes, the OP basically said volunteer mods were being paid with non-tangible
goods. (e.g. They got to enforce their axe to grind on other people)

------
ChainsawSurgery
I think it's just the inevitability of any site that starts gaining mass
appeal. It's the heat death of the universe: you can try and stop it, but
entropy will increase no matter what. Sure, zealous moderators can be a
catalyst for it, but it was going to happen spontaneously anyway.

People who contribute to sites like reddit enjoy feeling like part of a
community. It's hard to feel like you're part of a community when that
community starts becoming millions of people. Really hard.

Sure, things like subreddits help - but only slightly. Subreddits that are
worthwhile tend to become default subreddits after awhile, and then you're
back to square one. Without extremely heavy-handed moderation (and really,
you're just stemming the tide at that point), it's hard to feel like you're
not lost at sea among people appealing to the lowest common denominator.

And sure, it'll probably happen to HN too. Maybe not, maybe HN is niche enough
to keep staying niche.

But unless you have a vested interest in a site like reddit, you might as well
accept it and enjoy the ride while it lasts.

------
dzdt
Remember when slashdot was smart? Now it doesn't even rate a mention.

